# Deodex



## Hackja4fun (Sep 27, 2011)

Is there a deodexer available?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deodexed and bloated, or deodexed and debloated, your choice.

http://rootzwiki.com/forumdisplay.php?296-Liberty-Team


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Hackja4fun said:


> Is there a deodexer available?


Yes there is. You can find it here:

Bionic 5.5.1_84_DBN-55 Auto_DeOdexer 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17815701

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------

